
Show HN: Vox Populi – Easy Shareholder Activism - voxpop_hn
https://www.getvoxpop.com/
======
voxpop_hn
Hi all. I'm the creator of Vox Populi. The goal is to eventually connect with
brokerages to fully automate shareholder voting and with funds to if not
direct than at least influence how they vote the portfolio.

Happy to answer any questions. Any and all feedback is appreciated.

